
Show HN: Directory Tags for Lazy Programmers - joowani
https://github.com/joowani/dtags
======
circular_logic
Looks sweet will use. Some however might be happy with using existing command
"pushd" to save there current working directory that is in almost every shell
ever including dos! This does have more feachures but sometimes you have
enough to work with the defaults (i.e. other people machines) too.

------
deft
This is interesting! Reminds me of something I made for an operating systems
course.

Mine was called ctags and allowed you to tag processes. First it was
implemented as a lkm, then was reimplemented inside the kernel as an
additional field in the process struct (forget what its called).

------
stephenr
For macos I feel like
[https://github.com/jdberry/tag](https://github.com/jdberry/tag) is probably a
better solution.

